# regarder / assister à (une pièce de théâtre, un film)



## jeehlau

Salut !

Les gens, si on va à un théâtre ou au cinéma, il faut dire qu'on va "regarder" ou "assister" qqch ? Je sais que assister est être présent dans le lieu où l'action se déroule, sans en participer, mais ça serait incorrect de dire regarder dans ces contextes ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour une pièce de théâtre, les deux verbes conviennent, mais pas pour un film. Si on va au cinéma, on va regarder un film ; on n'y assiste pas.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

De façon générale, on peut employer _*voi*_*r* un spectacle,  un film , une pièce de théâtre , mais on peut dire aussi _*regarder un film*_ alors qu'on *assiste à un spectacle, à une pièce.*_ Regarder _ne s'emploie pas pour une pièce qu'on va voir, mais conviendra si c'est à la télévision qu'on la voit ( on dit : _regarder_ la T.V. et non _voir ) ._


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, outre _assister_, on dit plutôt qu'on va _voir_ une pièce que de la _regarder_, mais ce dernier verbe est tout de même possible même si on est vraiment au théâtre et pas derrière son écran.

Voir aussi voir / regarder / écouter (un film, un DVD, la télévision, etc.).


----------



## jeehlau

Oui, merci les gars ! Mais alors, j'ai un autre doute: assister est toujours remplaçable par voir ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, certainement pas ; ce ne sont pas des synonymes. Il y a donc des cas où _assister_ ne peut être remplacé par _voir_. Par exemple : _assister à un bal, assister à une réunion_.


----------



## Nanon

Pour _assister _à une pièce de théâtre, à une conférence... il faut en général qu'il y ait des êtres humains physiquement présents pour jouer la pièce ou donner la conférence. Bon, maintenant, les limites deviennent un peu moins nettes puisqu'on peut _assister à une visioconférence_ .

Mais _*assister à un film_ ne se dit pas. À la limite, on peut _assister à la projection d'un film_ quand il s'agit d'un événement hors du commun, pas d'un simple film au cinéma ou à la télé (ex.: _assister à une projection en plein air, assister à une projection-débat avec le réalisateur, assister aux projections lors du festival de Cannes..._)

On peut aussi _assister à une émission_ si on fait partie du public présent sur le plateau pendant l'enregistrement de l'émission. Si on est à la maison devant sa télé, non.


----------



## jeehlau

Cool! Alors, ce que j'ai compris à partir de ce que vous avez dit et du fil que maître Campello a indiqué, pour une pièce théâtrale, je peux utiliser assister et voir pour mettre l'accent sur l'objet, ou pour parler d'un spectacle que j'ai déjà vu ou que je vais encore voir, mais je peux quand même utiliser "regarder" pour insister sur l'action, comme par exemple : "je suis en train de regarder une pièce dans un grand théâtre à paris.". C'est bien ça?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Maître Capello said:


> Effectivement, outre _assister_, on dit plutôt qu'on va _voir_ une pièce que de la _regarder_, mais ce dernier verbe est tout de même possible *même si on est vraiment au théâtre *et pas derrière son écran.
> 
> Voir aussi voir / regarder / écouter (un film, un DVD, la télévision, etc.).



Personnellement  je serais étonné d'entendre dire : _J'aimerais bien aller regarder Cyrano au théâtre des Funambules_


----------



## Locape

Moi aussi, je n'utiliserais pas 'regarder' pour une pièce de théâtre, mais pour un film.


----------



## jeehlau

On peut conclure alors qu'on emploie "regarder" juste pour les choses qu'on voit sur un écran ? Comme à la télé, sur ordinateur et etc ? 
(Et ici je parle seulement des shows, des films, des séries, des matchs et des choses pareils. Je sais qu'on peut utiliser "regarder" dans beaucoup d'autres cas au quotidien ^^)


----------



## Nanon

Locape said:


> je n'utiliserais pas 'regarder' pour une pièce de théâtre


Moi, si, mais uniquement à la télé ou sur un écran .

Si c'est au théâtre, je vais _voir _cette pièce. Et je peux aussi dire que je vais _assister à une représentation_ (de la pièce) puisque je vais au théâtre voir des acteurs jouer sur scène.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

jeehlau said:


> On peut conclure alors qu'on emploie "regarder" juste pour les choses qu'on voit sur un écran ? Comme à la télé, sur ordinateur et etc ?
> (Et ici je parle seulement des shows, des films, des séries, des matchs et des choses pareils. Je sais qu'on peut utiliser "regarder" dans beaucoup d'autres cas au quotidien ^^)


 
Je pense  que c'est exact. On emploie _regarder_ pour tout spectacle auquel on n'assiste pas, mais qui est retransmis. C'est vrai aussi des matchs sportifs.


----------



## jeehlau

Merci beaucoup, les gars !


----------



## salah94

_Le public a assisté à un film sur (la guerre mondiale/ le réchauffement climatique / l'histoire de l'Égypte..etc) _


Les médias utilisent souvent ce genre de phrases, pour dire : _assister à la projection d'un film sur..._


Mais _Assister à quelque chose_ exige notre présence physique, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec _assister à un film, _contrairement à _assister à un match, une émission, un cours d'anglais...etc _


----------



## Locape

Si, quand on dit 'assister à un film', c'est en effet pour 'assister à la projection d'un film', donc il faut être présent dans la salle. Si on est chez soi, on _regarde_ ou on _voit_ un film sur un écran de télévision ou sur le mur avec un vidéoprojecteur.


----------



## salah94

Oui, quand on est chez soi, on dit forcément regarder / voir un film. Trouvez-vous que _assister à un film _est incorrect (même si on est dans la salle de cinéma) comme le signalent Maitre Capello et Nanon ?


----------



## Maître Capello

salah94 said:


> _Le public a assisté à un film sur (la guerre mondiale/ le réchauffement climatique / l'histoire de l'Égypte..etc) _
> Les médias utilisent souvent ce genre de phrases, pour dire : _assister à la projection d'un film sur..._


C'est pour moi un usage impropre. Seul _assister à *la projection d'*un film_ est correct. D'ailleurs, hors de tout contexte, _assister à un film_ signifie pour moi que l'on assiste à son tournage plutôt qu'à sa projection.


----------



## bardamuzik

Bonjour,
Assister pour moi correspond à un événement unique, original et non reproductible à l'identique : on assiste à une conférence, à la représentation d'une pièce ou à une dispute.(toujours du spectacle vivant !)
Et assister à une projection fait plus l'effet d'être présent à "l'événement" première.
Alors que regarder s'applique à ce qui est capté et reproduit à l'identique, ou inanimé : regarder un film, une exposition etc.


----------

